# Horst Welding Snow Blades lets see them



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

Just picked up mine this week... HLA 4000 Swing Plow with HYD end plates....

Anyone else running this plow or other HLA products...

tymusic

Lets See Them


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Is that the Stratford Case dealer between Stratford and New Hamburg?

How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's pretty sweet. It even has a trip edge, I like that.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

That is one nice setup.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Stratford Farm Equipment Hwy 7&8*



heather lawn spray;432678 said:


> Is that the Stratford Case dealer between Stratford and New Hamburg?
> 
> How much does that thing weigh?


Hey Heather, Stratford Farm Equipment Hwy 7&8 they also own New Hamburg, Woodstock, London ... great sales and service

Total weight with end plates = 2400 lbs

Al
tymusic


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you boys up in canada really mean biz when it comes too plowing i love it !!!!


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Many Thanks*



Banksy;432681 said:


> That's pretty sweet. It even has a trip edge, I like that.


Let to try it out as snow has not arrived in our area yet.

Sure we will get our chance soon...

Al

tymusic


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ya think that will fit on a f250?













hahaha that things looks awesomepayup


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Well thanks*



mike psd;432699 said:


> you boys up in canada really mean biz when it comes too plowing i love it !!!!


In our small factory city of 30,000 snow is big business in the winter, as we live on the highest point in Ontario smack dab in the middle of 3 huge bodies of water and the snow belt. Our 5 year average snowfall yearly is around 175 inches per, seen as high as 275 myself one year.

Snow streamers off the lakes can drop 4-18" of fresh snow everyday
when conditions are right.

With written contracts you have to be over-equiped and prepared all the time or risk getting caught with daily large snowfalls that must still be cleared before plants and malls etc open...


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Is that really 175*inches*?

I've seen snow systems pound London Woodstock and Stratford and miss us completely in West end Kitchener

Thought you guys would have got something out of Friday afternoon. . .nothing?


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Yes, 175 inches*



heather lawn spray;432728 said:


> Is that really 175*inches*?
> 
> I've seen snow systems pound London Woodstock and Stratford and miss us completely in West end Kitchener
> 
> Thought you guys would have got something out of Friday afternoon. . .nothing?


Lake streamers missed us Friday, went to the south and north of us by about 15 miles... kinda glad it didn't as we are still getting equipment ready to roll.

Over the years I can't count how many times we got snow but Kitchener got none, funny how lake streamers work. Snow line is normally New Hamburg.

I can still remember Stratford getting 28" in one day, New Hamburg which is only 12 miles east got 2".... I'd take 2" over 28" anyday..

Al


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

yea

we'll have 5 cm in Kit 10 cm in New Hamburg and Stratford can't be found


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

StratfordPusher;432717 said:


> With written contracts you have to be over-equiped and prepared all the time or risk getting caught with daily large snowfalls that must still be cleared before plants and malls etc open...


nothing wrong with being too prepared atleast you'll never be caught thats for damn sure ! hahahaha  i love come and run one those tractors someday


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Tractor looks really good. I can see why you need the blower with 175" of snow. Do a search for Big Red. It has the same blade as yours but a 16 ft. This is the 4th winter for that blade and we have 9 HLA blades all together. Good Luck.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Love the new blade, Stratford. I'll hopefully be able to post on here next year. I'd like to get a 8' 3000 series for the L5030 i've got now, and i'd like to add a machine with the city- probably a 12 or 14' 5000 series would be required.
Once again, great lookin' set up and best of luck with it! 
p.s.- if you need to replace the front tires after a short while, don't be surprised. I'd suggest Michelin Agribib as a replacement.
-Miketymusictymusic


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

that snow blade is awesome!! I love the Kubota tractor too.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is mine, 12' Horst with manual end plates. Just traded it in for a new 10' with power wings. Should have been here a week ago. I hope it shows up before the snow starts.
Corey


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That plow looks tough, especially with all the hydralics!


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Does Horst have a website?


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Horst Welding Site*



oldmankent;435603 said:


> Does Horst have a website?


Here ya go....

http://www.horstwelding.com/snowblades.php

Great Product, great pricing...

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*12' Horst*



schrader;434436 said:


> Here is mine, 12' Horst with manual end plates. Just traded it in for a new 10' with power wings. Should have been here a week ago. I hope it shows up before the snow starts.
> Corey


Hey, nice to see one in green..... thought about having mine done in orange but didn't like the extra costs....

What HP is your JD ? did the 12' unit work ok on your loader arms, my only concern is bending the arms with the weight ??

Al

tymusic


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Big Red*



JD Dave;432955 said:


> Tractor looks really good. I can see why you need the blower with 175" of snow. Do a search for Big Red. It has the same blade as yours but a 16 ft. This is the 4th winter for that blade and we have 9 HLA blades all together. Good Luck.


Blower is my back-up.... and yes I have needed it..... many times

Love big Red... must move a whole lot of snow......

Have the HLA products been reliable ?

Al


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StratfordPusher;435620 said:


> Blower is my back-up.... and yes I have needed it..... many times
> 
> Love big Red... must move a whole lot of snow......
> 
> ...


We really like them, some of their early models wern't that great but we've had good luck with them. The price was always right and they are very close. Last year they made over 1200 blades, not sure about this year, but they seem to get better every year. Make sure your blade trips really easy, we back are springs off a little to make it trip easier. Another thing is don't angle your blade with the side plates down, it will bend them. Good luck this winter.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

How much???? How long to get one????


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*2-3 weeks from what I hear...*



IDOCTORTREES;435853 said:


> How much???? How long to get one????


Price, my QD front loader model was 8500.00 plus taxes, keep in mind you need a multi function joysick and the (4) hydraulics on the loader arms to run it.

Regards Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Great Blades*



JD Dave;435811 said:


> We really like them, some of their early models wern't that great but we've had good luck with them. The price was always right and they are very close. Last year they made over 1200 blades, not sure about this year, but they seem to get better every year. Make sure your blade trips really easy, we back are springs off a little to make it trip easier. Another thing is don't angle your blade with the side plates down, it will bend them. Good luck this winter.


Hey JD.... thats great to hear that you have had good luck with the Horst blades, will check the adjustments on the trips, good tip....

Little concerned about your bending of the end plates comment when in the down position and swinging. Have a couple of sites where I have to turn a tight corner with a box full of snow..... does it help if you keep the blade in float and tilted back a little ??

What part gets bent ???

Please advise

Many thanks Al


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StratfordPusher;436356 said:


> Hey JD.... thats great to hear that you have had good luck with the Horst blades, will check the adjustments on the trips, good tip....
> 
> Little concerned about your bending of the end plates comment when in the down position and swinging. Have a couple of sites where I have to turn a tight corner with a box full of snow..... does it help if you keep the blade in float and tilted back a little ??
> 
> ...


Turning is all right, but it's not good going straight with your blade completley angled and the side plates down. Most people would never do this but our sideplates are hooked up separatly. Somebody thought it would be good to angle left and leave the left side plate down and the right one up. Don't worry the blades are built really well and you should make out great with it. When it's on the loader your more worried about the loader when turning then the blade. Some guys run the loader in float, others don't. You'll get the hang of it pretty fast.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Series 4000 Blades*



JD Dave;436364 said:


> Turning is all right, but it's not good going straight with your blade completley angled and the side plates down. Most people would never do this but our sideplates are hooked up separatly. Somebody thought it would be good to angle left and leave the left side plate down and the right one up. Don't worry the blades are built really well and you should make out great with it. When it's on the loader your more worried about the loader when turning then the blade. Some guys run the loader in float, others don't. You'll get the hang of it pretty fast.


Well we have plowed 4 events so far with the new set-up and blade, works fanastic, no issues or problems. Did some ice scrapping from lots this week, did a great job scraping to bare pavement as well.
Overall I am very satisfied with the HLA 4000 from Horst.

Will post some action shots in the near future...

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Horst Welding Goes Above the Call of duty*

Bought my first Horst blade this year and it''s working out great.

I was looking for a large capacity backdrag box blade for the Kubota M9000, and could not find anything really suitable for under 13,000 cdn, and that was a storm hydro-fold... too rich for my blood

My dealer Stratford Farm Equipment contacted Horst Welding regarding building such a piece of equipment. 
Seems Horst already has one designed and engineered a line for production to begin in the summer of 2008. 
Im not sure how my sales guy pulled it off but he got Horst to agree to build and sell us the first prototype model, and get this... Horst is breaking into their production run early next week so I can have it for Dec 22nd... and they are even painting it Kubota orange

http://www.horstwelding.com/

All they ask for in return is our 2800.00 cdn and our feedback on it's performance etc....

Talk about a great company, not many companies out there that would break into a six week order back-log to manufacture a special proto-type for a little guy like me.....

Will add some photos when I get the new unit....

Al


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StratfordPusher;455197 said:


> Bought my first Horst blade this year and it''s working out great.
> 
> I was looking for a large capacity backdrag box blade for the Kubota M9000, and could not find anything really suitable for under 13,000 cdn, and that was a storm hydro-fold... too rich for my blood
> 
> ...


They do that with most of their blades to get feed back before they go into full production. They will be building at least 5 probably more. I guess you know there Mennonites, so they are hard workers that don't waste money and don't rip people off. There is 20% markup on all Horst blades, so you should expect your dealer to knock at least 10% off, just for future reference. How wide is the blade? Can't wait to see it!


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Hey JD*



JD Dave;455216 said:


> They do that with most of their blades to get feed back before they go into full production. They will be building at least 5 probably more. I guess you know there Mennonites, so they are hard workers that don't waste money and don't rip people off. There is 20% markup on all Horst blades, so you should expect your dealer to knock at least 10% off, just for future reference. How wide is the blade? Can't wait to see it!


Have known about Horst for years since they started in a driveshed when I was in my early 20's, I dropped off black pipe to them when I worked for a local plumbing supply company back in the 80's. 
Hard work is their middle names, they have come a long way since their beginning... the new plant is state of the art as are some of their new equipment. 
The new blade is a 84" series 2500 snow pusher with a 3 point hitch welded into the front center with a Reversible Polyurethane Edge.
Need the poly edge to satisfy the condos I deal with..

2500 SERIES SNOW PUSHER 
• Reversible Polyurethane Edge (mounted fixed)
• Slim Endplate Brace Design for reduced material build up
• 30" High Mouldboard
• 30" Useable Endplate Depth

Will post pics when I get the unit

Al
• Endplate Runners Are AR400 Material


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Horst Back Blade Proto-type*

Well we got our new Horst Back Blade Proto-type in 6 working days....wow... way to go Horst... great folks to deal with....

We have tried it out a little on some of our lots and from what we can tell it's going to work fantastic for us and our customers... it moves a great deal of snow with little to no spilliage.... :yow!:

Will keep you posted as we work the bugs out... thats if we can find any 

Pics attached

Al

tymusic


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*One more pic*

Will get some action ones next time out....

Any questions feel free to ask....

Al


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Not a bad looking scraper, but not the perfect solution in my opinion. When using a box scraper, typically you will use the back of the box to pile/stack the snow after dragging the snow to the spot to be piled. Also, trips aren't usually needed on rear box scrapers, so i'd prefer a solid cutting edge. That prototype HAS to be used in conjunction with another unit to be effective. 
I'm assuming the skid QA will be removed for production models??
TuffLine has a 7' and 8' rear scraper just like that except with a steel cutting edge, for about $1100 and $1300 respectively. 
Just my .02
-Mike


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Horst Welding Blades in Action*

Finally after running about 60 hours on this set-up the Horst Welding Blades I finally took a few pics... these blades are great... no issues

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*More Pics of the Horst Plows in action*

Horst Welding Blades in Action


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Few more pics*

Last ones.... notice the paint worn off..... ... shows how much snow it's been pushing...

Al


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Yea

Noticed the lack of paint

Is that covered under warranty?

That sure does move alot more snow than a pick-up does!


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a 5.5 ft Horst blade with the hydraulic option on order - should be in about 1 week from now. I am going to use it on my la302 loader on my kubota 7510HST. I will use the tractor to clear my smaller lots in the the downtown area of Belle River. I thought it would save me some gas also, since the kubota is diesel. 

I just made up a light bar for the tractor for more work light and a led strobe. I will post pictures once I get the blade all set up.

My buddy has a 4000 blade with the wings on order for his Volvo loader now also. Both should arrive at the same time but the 4000 is slightly bigger then the 1000...ahem:waving:


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

wow those blades are awesome can someone get some closeups of how the system works?


just awesome those things move some snow...


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Added 2 More Horst Pull Plows for this Season*

Hey All, been a long wet summer and was up to my butt in grass clippings...... missed the chat time...

Hope all you fellow tractor plowers are ready for yet another snow season.....

During the summer months I was in the market for a couple of large volume rear pull blades for my Kubota's.

Having had great performance from my first two Horst Welding snow blades, I ordered a couple HLA-3500 9' snow pushers and asked if Horst could engineer in a few changes to suit my needs.

I needed a heavy duty 3 point quick attach so I could run the blade on my front end loader arms if needed as well as use it as a large volume pull plow. What they came up with is fantastic, I can drop my LV HLA bucket and pick up the rear pull plow in less then a minute.

I also had them add the floating skids on both ends to improve scraping hard packed snow and ice on both ends of the tractor.

I also had Horst build me a large Volume snow bucket with a cutting edge.... it is the orange one.

I am totally impressed by Horst Welding, the sales staff, shop floor personal and engineering folks did a fantastic job building my new blades to meet my specific needs.

If you have never checked out Horst Welding Products and you plow snow with heavy equipment your really missing out.

Pictures show the quality of their work.

See them at www.horstwelding.com

Look forward to putting them to work

Al


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Welcome back !

See you in the drifts


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah we took one of our bent ones back to Horst and they fixed it and painted it for $828, what a deal. We will probably take a few more up there next spring. We have a 3 yard horst bucket on our Telehandler also.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

DP Property;619416 said:


> I have a 5.5 ft Horst blade with the hydraulic option on order - should be in about 1 week from now. I am going to use it on my la302 loader on my kubota 7510HST. I will use the tractor to clear my smaller lots in the the downtown area of Belle River. I thought it would save me some gas also, since the kubota is diesel.
> 
> I just made up a light bar for the tractor for more work light and a led strobe. I will post pictures once I get the blade all set up.
> 
> My buddy has a 4000 blade with the wings on order for his Volvo loader now also. Both should arrive at the same time but the 4000 is slightly bigger then the 1000...ahem:waving:


Couldn't help but notice you plow in Belle River! Thats where Tie Domi grew up playing hockey! LOL


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone have prices? Looking at the 3000 series 9ft-14ft p# SB3000W914. Skid mounted.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Contact Horst*



NICHOLS LANDSCA;675623 said:


> Anyone have prices? Looking at the 3000 series 9ft-14ft p# SB3000W914. Skid mounted.


Hey, just contact Horst via the web at www.horstwelding.com, they will help you with pricing and dealer info etc....

Enjoy

Al


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;675623 said:


> Anyone have prices? Looking at the 3000 series 9ft-14ft p# SB3000W914. Skid mounted.


I have the dealer price book, I will look it up later. The 3000 series I think only goes to 9 ft wide though but I'll check.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

that is an incredible set-up. a couple questions fro you. what size kubota is that? i just bought the m7040 and love it. also, do you feel confident mounting that size of blade right to the FEL arms? the reason i am asking is that i first wanted to mount a blizzard plow on my FEL, but after i contacted kubota, they would not warranty the FEL with that application. they said when the plow was angled, it put too much pressure on one of the arms, and had the tendency to tweak them. so i went with a ten foot pusher instead. accidents do happen, and i didn't want to risk a $6000 FEL. if this isn't the case, i would buy one of the horst plows today.


----------

